# shipping car across canada



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anybody has experience shipping a car from Toronto to Vancouver or Calgary ? Cost ? Thinking of shipping my 2005 Rav4 to either city. Fly there. Pick up and take a 4 weeks driving trip to Banff, Yukon and stop at Vancouver. Sell the car and fly back.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

You may want to contact trucking companies at the destinations and ask. It may be a way for a driver to return with a load.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Better ideas (financially at least).

1) Drive everywhere, sell car at home.
2) Sell car in GTA, fly west, rent, fly home.
3) Fly west, buy car, drive, sell car, fly home.

I paid ~$1600 to ship a car (classic ) from AZ to SK about 10 years ago. I'm sure this would be >$1K, more if it had to 'be there by...'. 

Selling at destination has its risks:
1) You have to pay to stay until it's sold or sell it to a dealer (for a lot less than you could sell it for privately)
2) Westerners don't want eastern cars (perceived rust issues). More discount.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There used to be a web site of drivers willing to drive your car across Canada etc...might be cheapest or use craigslist etc. Might cost nothing.

http://www.glennsdrivingservice.com/

http://www.hittheroad.ca/index.html


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

if you have 4 weeks, i'd drive toronto to calgary. It might be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. The prairies are beautiful. The open prairie sky is unforgettable. The national parks are spectacular.

if you have to drive your own car, that is. Planning to sell quickly in vancouver at the end of a 10-15 km trip might be wishful thinking. What if you have a breakdown, need major repairs en route? 

perhaps the least costly, after all risks are taken into account, would be to fly to calgary, rent a car & tour, then drop car in vancouver.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you guys. I have consider to fly and rent. However, because of some of the road at Yukon are gravel based. Chances of get damage are quite high. Therefore I need to buy the additional 'Loss Damage Waiver'. That is roughly $800 for 4 weeks. Cost of an equivalent car plus the extra drop off at a different location would be over $2500 total. The car I have has very low milage and in excellent condition. I already have a potencial buyer there. Just hope nothing would happen to the car during the trip. 
Humble, I totally agree that driving there is quite an experience. I did it twice, from Toronto to Banff and back ! Would like to if I have time. But, it would take 5 days, 8 hours drive to get there. 4 weeks is just barely enough for the places I planned to cover.


----------

